# Butterfly is up!!



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

For those that were holding out for the Butterfly Cover at Oberon, the  wait is over!  I just saw it on the site and it's gorgeous!!
Ruby


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

And I think I may be first on my block to order one!  I wonder if it's a wraparound design like the journal cover is.  Whether or not, it's beautiful, I think!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Gail said:


> And I think I may be first on my block to order one! I wonder if it's a wraparound design like the journal cover is. Whether or not, it's beautiful, I think!


Oberon Image Story
Oberon Kindle cover construction notes:
Image wraps around front & back of cover


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It looks good and I hope this is a sign that the Kindle experiment is going well. My favorite is their 
Gingko design, that is the one I am hoping will be added!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Butterfly is beautiful, can't wait to see what 2009 brings.
Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

iamc said:


>


I am so excited, but still will have to wait. Just don't have the money right now! It is so pretty!


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you op!! Thank you!!
Just ordered mine!! I have been eyeing this up hoping and waiting!! Woo Hoo!! Can you tell I'm really excited??

Tracie


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

iamc said:


>


Wow that's UGLY! (This is just my opinion-congrats to those who've been waiting for it!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NYC, did you forget your smileys?   I can't call anything from Oberon ugly, though the butterfly is not my cup of tea.  My mother would have liked it. . . .she had lots of butterfly pins.  She also liked purple.  

Anyway, I'm holding out for the river garden or the creek bed maple.  At least, I think I'm holding out.  I'm pretty sure that sometime after the first of the year I'm going to have to give in and just get one. . . .

Ann


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay!!  I emailed them a few weeks back asking about the Butterfly design and they told me it would be ready soon.  Now I want one right now!

But, I'll have to wait until the new year since my Christmas Disneyland trip is going to cost a pretty penny.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOhhhhhh aaaaahhhhhhh!  I love it. Then again I love butterflies. Both bathrooms have butterfly themes. I have the Lenox butterfly china for my kitchen... I have earring.... gee I don't like butterflies one bit LOL.

On my wish list! Thanks for sharing.

TheresaM


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I know nobody's gotten the Kindle cover yet, but does anyone have anything with the purple/blue butterfly?  I'm curious if it is also a deeper color than it appears in the pictures.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I am kind of glad I don't have the money for an Oberon cover for my Kindle right now, because I would never be able to decide which one to buy!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> I know nobody's gotten the Kindle cover yet, but does anyone have anything with the purple/blue butterfly? I'm curious if it is also a deeper color than it appears in the pictures.


*Patrizia has seen the journal in person and she mentioned that it was stunning...and she's not a "purple" person.*


----------

